# Help Identifying Vintage Touring Cycle 1950s



## Daveyzz1 (26 Jan 2009)

Hi I hope some one can help me. I have just acquired the above and wondered if anyone could help me to identify the manufacturer The Bike is fitted with original Campagnolo Gears and has Weinmann Centre pull brakes and a Brookes sadlle that is not broken in yet. If you think you can help please get in touch and I'll post or email the pictures to you

Thanks Dave


----------



## Hilldodger (26 Jan 2009)

It could be any one of a hundred manufacturers - those components were pretty common for the 50's and 60's


----------



## Daveyzz1 (26 Jan 2009)

It has some very interesting metal work on the front of the frame and an odd rectangular lug welded to the frame upright.would that help Identification. I was told that is a Harry Hall but it has no HH embossed anywhere


----------



## Alembicbassman (2 Feb 2009)

Try this place.

It is my LBS and specialises in vintage gear.

http://www.universalcyclecentre.co.uk/


----------

